# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  Propagação actinodiscus

## Eduardo Mata

olá,ontem a noite fiz a minha 1ª tentativa de propagação em actinodiscus,cortei um da colonia,e dividi o em 6 partes(fatias de pizza)com um x-acto,colei 3 frags numa rocha,e os outros colei 1 en cada rocha com supercola3 gel,deixei de "molho"num recipiente com agua do aquario até me parecerem bem colados,depois pu-los no aquario em varios sitios!
hoje quando fui ver,nem um frag estava lá!  :Icon Cry:  fartei me de procurar,e ,só encontrei 2 frags  :SbEnerve3:  peguei neles e pu-los novamente nas rochas,mas desta vez,cortei uma rede de aparnhar os peixes no aquario,e prendi á rocha com um elastico,agora parece estar tudo bem,pelo nenos com as 2 que sobraram  :Admirado:

----------


## João Magano

Tens que por as mudas em zonas de fraca corrente, e fraca é mesmo fraca. A rede vai ajudar   :Pracima:  . 
Boa sorte  :Vitoria:

----------


## Claudio Trendo

Da só uma olhada.



http://www.garf.org/trever/MUSH.html

----------


## Eduardo Mata

obrigado!foi mais o menos o que fiz,mas cada frag em sua rocha,com a respetiva rede!

----------


## Julio Macieira



----------


## João M Monteiro

Uma forma simples de os fazer agarrar é colocar um bocado de rubo de PVC com alguma altura (aí uns 10 cms) no fundo, colocar lá dentro um bocado de RV e o frag de actinodiscus lá dentro.

O tubo de PVC manterá o actinodiscus sossegado (sem ir na corrente) até se fixar, tendo a vantagem de não roubar nenhuma luz (ao contrário da rede)

----------

